# Young horse throwing his head around-advise please



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

Hi, my horse has been broken in a few months, but has started tossing his head in the air. I have haad him checked by the physio and saddle checked and it is not pain. It happens mainly in walk, or after fast work, so I think it might be excited. I have tried riding on a long rein and ignoring it, and I have tried giving a quick check after/when he does it, but this doesnt seem to be working. 

Do you think I should try a martingale, or different gadget? I am reluctant to tie his head down and prevent it incase it restarts as soon as i take it off. 

Sorry its so long!!!


----------



## Amymay (11 January 2007)

Have you had his teeth checked?  Does he have wolf teeth bothering him?


----------



## ihatework (11 January 2007)

First step get his teeth checked, second step pop a standing martingale on for a while. I've known a number of babies go through a phase of flinging their head about and a standing martingale has normally done the trick.


----------



## Tempi (11 January 2007)

agree with B&amp;J - try a standing martingale for a while, he will soon learn he cant do it anymore.  also get his teeth checked out.


----------



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

Hi, I have had his teeth checked, so I will try the standing martigale. Thanks for the advice. He does it on the lunge to, can I lunge in a standing martingale?


----------



## BBs (11 January 2007)

Snoopy is going through this stage although its getting better. He started it about a month after i bought him (hes 4 and was broken back in June). I didnt have him in any contraption ie martingale or flash just a caverson and snaffle - however he got a bit naughty and so i now have him in a flash and martingale and he is working much better - i also had his teeth done he had no wolf teeth but they were sharp and although it didnt make a huge amount of difference to his head tossing i was much happier knowing that he was fine and that i could work him through it knowing he wasnt in pain.
I am more aware of riding him positively but into a steady contact and i constantly change direction and pace - this is really helping and he is 100% better and tosses his head far less now if at all in trot and canter.


----------



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

When you say martingale do you mean running or standing BBs?


----------



## Amymay (11 January 2007)

Definately get his teeth checked again - wolf teeth appear from nowhere.  Also agree with the martingale - we never ride youngsters without one.  

But my money would be on his mouth.


----------



## Farm Kat (11 January 2007)

I wouldn't strap him down right away, he is young and rather than fighting the problem I try and sort it first, as you have done all the usual checks, I would suggest changing the mouthpiece to a straight bar/double jointed, I lothe eggbutt snaffles. He could be trying to get his tongue over the bit, hence the tossing, mine does it in a egbutt or pelham if showing and I use the curb rein too much, or if he doen't understand what I am asking of him, he starts throwing his head around.

The last step I would use would be a standing.


----------



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

He is currently ridden in a double jointed losenge bit, I could try a straight bar though. I want to sort the problem obviously, but I dont want to cause additional problems or hurt his mouth!


----------



## BBs (11 January 2007)

I use a running martingale and as i say he is getting much better - it just helps when hes being a complete twit!

I have also played around with bits, used fat snaffles, kk ultra training bits and french link fullmer snaffle.  We are back in the KK ultra and he is fine.

Hes just going through the teenager stages, sometimes hes fab and other times not so fab lol but i know hes not in pain so i can work him through it.

It makes you more aware of what you are doing in that, you really do have to make sure you arent giggling your hands etc, so using a neck strap is helpful holding onto that and using your legs ONLY to turn - bloody hard work but works lol


----------



## juliebrewer (11 January 2007)

I had a pony that did this once.  I took the nose band off and he stopped doing it. At a later date I put the noseband back on and he was still ok.


----------



## cobwithattitude (11 January 2007)

like everyone else says - get teeth checked. My 4yr old has wolf teeth and as mentioned, they grow extremely fast. They could be the problem. Some young horses do fling their heads around as a way of evasion and not taking the bit. I would not lunge in a martingale personally - prefer bungees from girth to bit - not too tight. Works with my youngster - see recent post on lungeing too. Hope all goes well.


----------



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

Thanks for all your advise, hopefully I post soon with our progess!


----------



## Parkranger (11 January 2007)

Also, are you trying to ride him in an outline already?  Ty gets very 'heady' after about 15 mins due to his muscles starting to ache!


----------



## Amymay (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Also, are you trying to ride him in an outline already?  Ty gets very 'heady' after about 15 mins due to his muscles starting to ache! 

[/ QUOTE ]
Absolutely brilliant point!


----------



## Halfstep (11 January 2007)

My young horse did this when I first got him.  I did teeth, back, new saddle, etc.....and it didn't help.  Eventually I put him in a loose standing martingale - he only needed to wear it for a week and he stopped.  I have to be very careful to ride him with a consistent and even contact, but the head tossing seems to be cured.  

BBs - even for half brothers, our horses sound so similar its scary!  Hope snoops is well. 

s


----------



## Parkranger (11 January 2007)

Occasionally I have my moments!  Never occured to me until a friend mentioned it - he actually works (without asking) in an outline on a hack so after 30 mins I really need to give him his whole head and he stretches out!


----------



## BBs (11 January 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
My young horse did this when I first got him.  I did teeth, back, new saddle, etc.....and it didn't help.  Eventually I put him in a loose standing martingale - he only needed to wear it for a week and he stopped.  I have to be very careful to ride him with a consistent and even contact, but the head tossing seems to be cured.  

BBs - even for half brothers, our horses sound so similar its scary!  Hope snoops is well. 

s 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey hunny!
Yep all is fine, apart from this little annoying habit young snoop has decided to have.  It much improved now tho and working through it.
Ive found as long as i just keep him thinking forward and do all my turns using my legs he is far better.
Using the pessoa has helped also and he really is learning to stretch out and down now where as he was always happy to go around with his head in an advanced outline which in turn restricted his back.

Hes being a babe in the stable tho and doesnt complain being locked up 24/7  So come on have you been out and about on your lad?


----------



## luie123 (11 January 2007)

I'm not trying to ride him an outline, he is still very babyish. But I am trying to try and get him to soften slighly and point in the right direction!!


----------



## Halfstep (11 January 2007)

Ditto about not wanting to go long and low and to actually accept the contact.  We are so much better now, but his default if stressed is still to come up too high and lock the back and neck.  I work him a lot in hand and on the lunge, and plenty of transitions into a giving hand has helped greatly. 

Have done a few small unaff. prelim and novice and got good scores; BD novice debut at end of the month!  He is a bit overwhelmed in crowded warmups and tends to try to p*ss off with me, but is starting to settle now.  I must get some pictures but the only recent ones I have are really dark.

Check out Eurodressage -  another Polansky son just won a big KWPN stallion show in Holland!


----------



## BBs (11 January 2007)

Ooo will do hun!

Your lad sounds so like snoopy although snoopy handled going to addington like a dream although standing in the lorry was a bit exciting! he reared and threw his legs around a fair bit - but once out he was fine.
Settled well in the warm up - was slightly concerned when a horse jumped a fence next to him but soon got acustomed - will send you over the vid later if you like so you can watch him doing a clear round lol very boring.

Cant wait to hear how the Novice goes - sounds like hes going very well indeed.

I must pull my finger out and do some dressage but im enjoying his jumping far too much lol

Vxx


----------



## TURBOBERT (12 January 2007)

Im sure riding forward into a steady contact is the way forward.  Forget about the head - think of your position,  rhythm and straightness .   Also think of keeping him occupied - I am sure young horses get bored out of their skull if they are schooled often.  You could start leg yields and as BB says changes of direction - transitions within the pace and between paces.  Concentrate on what is going on with his hind legs and body and forget the front end - it will come right.  I personally dont like standing martingales although for safety sake a running when jumping or even hacking out might be helpful .  Dont worry - all will be well it is just a phase.  Hope this helps


----------

